# Pinkies as food



## digitalbliss (Oct 16, 2004)

About how large should a P be before even trying to feed them a pinkie? same for a mouse, and about mice......would it be fine to give them the same kind you would feed a young snake that you can get in bulk at a reptile show((i know mice and whatnot are only supposed to be treats, and rare ones at that, but we already have these mice)) as in frozen((but to be thawed before feeding of course)).


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

small P's can eat a pinkie easily... a pinky would make a solitary 5''er or shoal of 3''ers full

however mice should be left to a shoal of 6''ers+ or a big serra

they are good treats, and not nearly as messy as mice


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

how big of a pinkie are u talking about? cause i am interested in this as well


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I fed a pinkie to my piranhas . if by pinkie you mean baby rat.
made a vid of it too...

it was a 8" or so piraya that ate the damn thing in like one bite. It was so totally unsatisfying. I think it would be much cooler to have baby piranhas eat a pinkie, as it would have a slower death. I can't imagine it would be bad for them, as if they cant eat the bones, then they just won't eat them. Pinkies are fairly hairless...

This is a quicktime6 file. Right click, and save as..
Baby rat feeding


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm close to feeding my 6in red a pinkie so look out for a post or pics about it in the discussion or pics and vids section


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

I feed my pack of five 3'' p's mice. They are small though. they have hair all over but cant really see. And as for a mess, They eat him in like 10 seconds so there is no mess. but it is really cool. I have a video but it is to dark to see. so im going to make a new one in a couple days.


----------

